# Dog vs. Dogs



## burbach (Sep 29, 2005)

I am currently the proud owner of a Springer Spanial. Great dog, good birder. My family is thinking about getting another one. I would like to know if anyone has input on whether it is better/easier to pheasant hunt with one dog vs. two. Also training wise, will the new pup pick up on the good habits of current dog? I am sure some bad habits will probably come with some of the good ones.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Two dogs are alot harder to handle than one, I would wait until you present dog is mature if its not. GO to the dog forum and we can talk.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

burbach, yes go to the dog forum and talk dogs with Bob because he knows. He has great knowledge to share.


----------



## KansasKybosh (Dec 13, 2005)

Burbach, if your dog is really a great dog, good birder, get another. The pup will definately learn from the elder, expecially if both female. Two gundogs cover twice as much ground, but twice is needed to care for dogs. warning though-A pup will age an old birdog real quick-


----------

